# Photoshop CS5 Help!!!!????



## samanthaemilyftw (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm having trouble with my brushes in Photoshop CS5. The color won't change, I've read to find the "Toggle Brushes Palette" button and I've looked and simply can't find it! I'm kinda new at Photoshop and I'm just confused. The only way I can see the brush is if it is repeated, and it's then still a dark brown color.
Help!!!


----------

